# Savage TR



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone have a savage TR and if so do you think its worth the $ or is just a savage FV with a bull barrel basically the same


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Problem...Maybe ???*

If you consider it a problem,the TR has a hell of a lot more interesting chamberings. BUT....for twice the money. For long range(600yds+)target or competition I would definately choose the TR,probably in 6.5X284. Hunting at the "normal" ranges maybe 300yds,I would choose the FV chambered in that boreing ol' chambering.....308Win. 

Given the makeup of the two models I believe that with a little tweaking(would guess about $400 worth),you could get the FV to shoot just as good(or damn near)as the TR. Especially at the hunting ranges. --- SAWMAN


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Uhm, what caliber??? Is it's the 22 it has a "tactical " bolt knob, a 22" fluted barrel vs 21" non fluted and the stock. Heard of some issues with them, see Rimfire Forum for issues, didn't sound good.


I still have that FVT. New $$. PM me.....


----------

